# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کنسل کردن مشاور

## zehiii

من تو تاپیک قبلی گفتم که چقد اشتباه کردمو...الان اومدم بگم که من نمیتونستم به مشاورم برم حقیقت بگم هیچ جوره نمیشد از طرفی هم آیندم داشت نابود میشد رفتم بهش پیام دادم و مشاورمو کنسل کردم بابت کمکاش تشکر کردم و گفتم به دلایلی میخوام تنها بخونم چون اینطوری تمرکزم بهتر و...دیگه نه آبروم رفت نه چیزی توضیح دادم فعلاپیاممو ندیده ولی هرچیه میخوام کل اون گذشته تباهمو جبران کنم من الانتو شرایطی نیستم که بگم کسی بالاسرم نیس و من بیخیال میشم نه دیگه مصمم میخونم و هربار تو آزنونا خود واقعیم میشم بنظرتون میتونم به رتبه خوبی تو کنکور برسم؟؟اونم بعد اون رتبه های داغون که گفتم و دروغام

----------


## mahdi_artur

> من تو تاپیک قبلی گفتم که چقد اشتباه کردمو...الان اومدم بگم که من نمیتونستم به مشاورم برم حقیقت بگم هیچ جوره نمیشد از طرفی هم آیندم داشت نابود میشد رفتم بهش پیام دادم و مشاورمو کنسل کردم بابت کمکاش تشکر کردم و گفتم به دلایلی میخوام تنها بخونم چون اینطوری تمرکزم بهتر و...دیگه نه آبروم رفت نه چیزی توضیح دادم فعلاپیاممو ندیده ولی هرچیه میخوام کل اون گذشته تباهمو جبران کنم من الانتو شرایطی نیستم که بگم کسی بالاسرم نیس و من بیخیال میشم نه دیگه مصمم میخونم و هربار تو آزنونا خود واقعیم میشم بنظرتون میتونم به رتبه خوبی تو کنکور برسم؟؟اونم بعد اون رتبه های داغون که گفتم و دروغام


تبریک میگم نصف راه و اومدی
حالا بشین یه برنامه بچین واسه خودت و سفت و سخت بیا جلو.
یه لینک هم واست امتیاز کردم بازش کن (دانلودیه) دقیق بررسی اش کن و بعد قوی شروع کن. دیگه هیچ بهونه ای واسه نرسیدن نداری.
(از قسمت نوتیف های انجمن یا قسمت کنترل پنل کاربر/امتیاز ها میتونی ببینی امتیازتو.)
موفق باشی دوست خوب

----------


## zehiii

> تبریک میگم نصف راه و اومدی
> حالا بشین یه برنامه بچین واسه خودت و سفت و سخت بیا جلو.
> یه لینک هم واست امتیاز کردم بازش کن (دانلودیه) دقیق بررسی اش کن و بعد قوی شروع کن. دیگه هیچ بهونه ای واسه نرسیدن نداری.
> (از قسمت نوتیف های انجمن یا قسمت کنترل پنل کاربر/امتیاز ها میتونی ببینی امتیازتو.)
> موفق باشی دوست خوب


مرسی بابت راهنمایی هاتون دیگه میخوام زندگیمو نجات بدم کافیه تا الان هر اشتباهی کردم دقیقا 20 سال و 7 ماهمه میخوام تو 21 سالگی حس خوبی داشته باشم هم به خودم هم به آیندم

----------


## zehiii

دوستان من از فردا میخوام گوشیمو بزارم کنار البته کلا خیلی فضای مجازی نیستم بجز امروز که واقعا از لحاظ روحی داغون شدم و حس کردم بهتره اینجا از بقیه کمک بخوام فقط برام یه صلوات بفرستید تا روحم آروم شه اگه لایق بودم یروز به چیزیکه میخوام رسیدم بیام اینجا به کساییکه یکم شبیه من هستن و خودشونو باختن کمک کنم

----------


## Mahdi7070

> تبریک میگم نصف راه و اومدی
> حالا بشین یه برنامه بچین واسه خودت و سفت و سخت بیا جلو.
> یه لینک هم واست امتیاز کردم بازش کن (دانلودیه) دقیق بررسی اش کن و بعد قوی شروع کن. دیگه هیچ بهونه ای واسه نرسیدن نداری.
> (از قسمت نوتیف های انجمن یا قسمت کنترل پنل کاربر/امتیاز ها میتونی ببینی امتیازتو.)
> موفق باشی دوست خوب



سلام ارتور جان هستی چندتا سوال داشتم ازت

----------


## ry__sgrni

> تبریک میگم نصف راه و اومدی
> حالا بشین یه برنامه بچین واسه خودت و سفت و سخت بیا جلو.
> یه لینک هم واست امتیاز کردم بازش کن (دانلودیه) دقیق بررسی اش کن و بعد قوی شروع کن. دیگه هیچ بهونه ای واسه نرسیدن نداری.
> (از قسمت نوتیف های انجمن یا قسمت کنترل پنل کاربر/امتیاز ها میتونی ببینی امتیازتو.)
> موفق باشی دوست خوب


سلام آرتور جان خوش حالم که باز سر زدی حقیقتا فکر کردیم واسه همیشه رفتی
من و چندتا از بچه ها از برنامه دوپینگ پارسال خیلی خوشمون اومده   ولی راستش از اینکه مطابق آزمونا قلمچی نیست و پشتیبان دعوام میکنه که بر اساس بودجه بندی خودشون درس نمیخونم نگرانم و یه چیز دیگه واسه جمع بندی هم نمیدونم چیکار کنم خیلی ذهنمو درگیر کرده

----------


## Metanoia

به نظرم که کار درستی کردی منم اشتباه ترو سال پیش مرتکب شدم ضربش رو هم خوردم ولی الان خداروشکر میکنم که جرئت کنسل کردن رو داشتم 
 جلو ضرر رو از هر جا بگیری منفعته دوست من . هیچوقت اون مشاور رو نمیبخشم که فقط به خاطر رتبش و بدون هیچ سوادی مشاور شده بود و منم پول های بابای نارنینم رو که با هزار سختی بدست میاره رو ریختم به پاش تهش خوشحالم که جلو اشتباهم رو گرفتم 
پ.ن مشاور داشتن بد نیست اما برید سمت کسی که از روش های برنامه ریزی سر دربیاره و کاملا دلسوزتون باشه و فقط رتبه ی خوبی نداشته باشه و یا معروف نباشه 
من از مشاور آخرم که یکی از پشتیبان های قلم چی بود به شدت راضی بودم و همین الان با کمک های ایشونه که مشکلات درسیم رو برطرف میکنم ولی میگم که صرفا کسی رو پیدا کنید که جواب سوال هاتون رو بده  و سواد خوبی در این زمینه داشته باشه ولی با برنامه ی روزانه مخالفم

----------


## YasharUR

> سلام ارتور جان هستی چندتا سوال داشتم ازت


حاجی داری میخونی یا چی ؟؟
اخه داشم بکش بیرون دیگه 
به والله دو هفته خودت بخونی خودت خودت رو بسنجی از اینکه دو ماه با رتبه یک کنکور مشاوره بگیری جلوتره 
یه ددلاین بگذار واسه سوالات ...یگو دیگه هر سوالی دارم میپرسم تا مثلا امشب .فردا خودم 5-6 ساعت از کانون و گوگل و خود فروم تحقیق میکنم همه جواب سوالام رو در میارم طرف هم تا شبش جواب میده اونم میخونم از پس فرداش کلا وا میدم  سوال اینا رو میچسبم به درس 
بعد مثلا هر سه هفته یه بار بازم سوال واسم پیش اومد جمعه 2 ساعت وقت میگذارم حل کنم مشکلو 
حالا میشه رخ بیای که نه میخونم و این صحبتا ولی اونقدری کنکوری بودم و کنکوری دیدم که از صد فرسخ میفهمم طرف چیکارس چند چنده 
این سوالات زیاده صرفا واسه اینکه کار سخته و اصولی ترین و اوجب ترین کارت رو ازش دربری بعد خودت به خودت بقبولونی که اقا من در راستای کنکور دارم سوال میپرسم پس فعالیت کنکوری دارم 
داداشم مالیــدی هاآآآ
تو بخون ولو به غلط ....رفته رفته درست میشه ...یه دفعه ای وحی نمیشه که ...از هرکسی مشاوره بگیری بازم باید خودت چاله چوله هات رو با اون جریان شخصی سازی درست کنی 
من چیزی نمیگم فرض کن روزایی که به این قضایا گذشته هر روزش رو 8-9 ساعت درس میخوندی ببین الان چند فصل مثلا شیمی بسته بودی همون چند درصد درصدت رو میبرد بالا همون چقدر رتبه ات رو کم میکرد 

پ.ن: ای بر پدر اونی لعنت که اینهمه جزئیات رو تن به تن اضافه کرد به خوندن کنکور 
باکس های مطالعاتی استراحت های پودمو  کیفیت مطالعه تندخوانی صبحانه مغذی کوفت زهرمــار درد بی درمون 
اون رتبه سه انسانی بود همین دو سه سال پیش از یه جای دور افتاده با شرایط مالی بعد ....
یا خود رستگار رحمانی که همه زوم کردن از بهمن خوندش در حالیکه کم اهمیت ترین و سم ترین فکت  موجود در مورد کار اونه 
به نظرت چنتا از این گلواژه ها رو لحاظ کردن تو مطالعه شون ؟؟اصلا چقدر امکانات داشتن واسه اینکه داشته باشن اینا رو ؟؟؟
ولی مجبور بودن که قبول شن 
مثل اون بچه تو بچه های اسمان که بجا سوم شدن اول شد چش بستن فقط خوندن یهو چش وا کردن دیدن رتبه تک رقمی آوردن 

مرد حسابی بس کن ...نزنی رو زانوت بعدا

----------


## Dream come true

آبروت نره؟ تا هفته دیگه اسمتم یادش نمیمونه.بعدم چه اهمیتی داره اصن بذا ابروت بره اون ادم مگه کجای زندگی تو هس جز این که امسال قرار بوده ازش کمک بگیری و تمام بخاطر کمکشم داری بهش هزینه پرداخت میکنی
نگران چه چیزایی هستی
بیشتر نگران آیندت باش تا آبرو و این جور حرفا نگران اون لحظه باش که سایت سازمان سنجش باز میکنی تا شرمنده خودت نشی

----------

